# Wie lange nutzt ihr Router?



## Bartolas (17. März 2017)

Wie der Titel schon sagt würde mich mal Interessieren wie lange ihr so eure Router nutzt. Wir hatten die Debatte kürzlich mal im Freundeskreis und ich war schon Überrascht wie lange viele ihre Fritzbox oder sonstigen Plastikbomber schon im Einsatz haben. Ich schmeisse die in der Regel nach 2 Jahren 24/7 Betrieb weg.


----------



## claster17 (17. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße die in der Regel nach 2 Jahren 24/7 Betrieb weg.



Warum?

Unsere alte Fritzbox wurde nach vier Jahren Betrieb nur ersetzt, weil bei uns VDSL ausgebaut wurde und sie das nicht beherrscht hat. Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auch keinen anderen Grund, der für einen Wechsel spricht. Bei nur 2 Mbit und ohne NAS hat lahmes WLAN g vollkommen ausgereicht.
Jetzt ist es seit zwei Jahren eine 7490 und die werde ich so schnell nicht entsorgen. Ersatz kommt erst, wenn die den Geist aufgibt oder eine benötigte Funktion nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2017)

Wieso sollte man sie wegwerfen wenn sie funktionieren und keine Einschränkungen haben?
Meine erste Fritzbox hab ich über 10 Jahre genutzt und würde es wahrscheinlich noch heute tun wenn ich nicht beim Umzug von DSL auf Kabel gewechselt wäre.
Der Kabelrouter den ich jetzt habe steht hier seit 2013 und es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund ihn auszutauschen bevor DOCSIS3.1 aufschlägt bzw. ich mehr als 400 MBit "brauche".


----------



## Bartolas (17. März 2017)

Ich mache das einfach weil ich zu jeder VVL eine neue Fordere. Und auf das Thema sind wir wegen Bradschutz gekommen  .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

Es wird so lange abgenudelt bis ich den abgerockt habe oder ein paar Funktionen brauche die mein Gerät mir nicht bieten kann. Ich nutze meine 7390 mittlerweile 6 Jahre, warum tauschen oder Neu kaufen für quasi fast nix besonderes


----------



## fotoman (17. März 2017)

Mein Router ist vermutlich 10 Jahre alt, das dahinter hängende Kabelmodel erst 5 1/2 Jahre.

Der einzige Grund, den Router demnächst auszutauschen, ist mein Wunsch, doch mal von 54 MBut WLan auf mehr umzusteigen. Aber selbst da siegt bisher noch meine Faulheit, alles wieder neu einrichten zu müssen.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Ich schmeisse die in der Regel nach 2 Jahren 24/7 Betrieb weg.



Glückwunsch zum Beitrag beim unnötigen Elektroschrott. Kann ich mir nur an den Kopf packen.

Glaube ich habe meine Router immer erst gewechselt als diese entweder defekt waren oder durch Umzüge technologisch nicht mehr kompatibel wären.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2017)

Ich habe gerade einen neuen Router bekommen -- die Fritz Box 7490 -- da mein Anschluss auf VDSL umgestellt wird und die alte Box das nicht beherrscht. 
Ich kriege mehr Power.   
Die Fritz Box 7170 hatte ich 10 Jahre in Gebrauch und läuft bis heute absolut problemlos -- kann aber eben den VDSL Standard nicht und daher wird sie getauscht.
Und die neue 7490 wird sicher auch 10 Jahre laufen oder je nach dem, was irgendwann mit einem neuen Standard aufschlägt. Das weiß man ja nie.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Ich mache das einfach weil ich zu jeder VVL eine neue Fordere. Und auf das Thema sind wir wegen Bradschutz gekommen  .



Wieso? Brennen die Geräte ab, wenn sie älter als 2 Jahre sind? Schmeißt Du Deinen Kühlschrank nach 2 Jahren 24/7-Betrieb auch weg?


----------



## Octobit (18. März 2017)

Durfte meinen D-Link Router jetzt nach 3,5 Jahren aussortieren, weil Unitymedia mir die Connectbox aufgedrückt hat. Vermisse jetzt schon die schönen Konfigurationsseiten, hab mich auch beim Einrichten damit rumgeärgert... Am liebsten würde ich den Dlink wieder anklemmen.
So wird der eventuell verkauft oder ich finde noch ne andere nützliche Aufgabe für den.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

> Wieso? Brennen die Geräte ab, wenn sie älter als 2 Jahre sind?


Meinst du eine Firewall hält ewig?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. März 2017)

Ich nutze das Teil solange bis irgendwann die Lämpchen ausgehen, oder es meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr gerecht wird. Grob kann man sagen das es alle 5 Jahre passiert, meistens sogar später.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maqama (18. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Ich schmeisse die in der Regel nach 2 Jahren 24/7 Betrieb weg.



Ich hoffe mal ganz stark das ist ein "Troll Beitrag" 

So eine Fritzbox hat 5 Jahre Garantie und du schmeißt die Dinger nach 2 Jahren wegen Brandgefahr weg?
Selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Ich mache das einfach weil ich zu jeder VVL eine neue Fordere. Und auf das Thema sind wir wegen Bradschutz gekommen  .


Welch ein Bullshit ! Trollst hier rum oder ist der Scheiß dein Ernst ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bartolas (19. März 2017)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Welch ein Bullshit ! Trollst hier rum oder ist der Scheiß dein Ernst ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Da missverstehen wir uns aber etwas. Wir haben uns vor ein paar Tagen über Brandschutz unterhalten (einer meiner Freunde ist Brandschutzbeauftragter) der war der Meinung man müsse die Dinger alle 2 Jahre wegwerfen. Ich hatte das bis dahin noch nie unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrachtet erneuere die Dinger aber Tatsächlich bei der VVL jedes mal. Die Meisten am Tisch machten das so wie hier auch und nutzen die Dinger sehr lange. Trollen will ich wirklich niemanden ich bin einfach nur Neugierig wie Lange andere Menschen einen Router nutzen.


----------



## Bartolas (19. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen neuen Router bekommen -- die Fritz Box 7490 -- da mein Anschluss auf VDSL umgestellt wird und die alte Box das nicht beherrscht.
> Ich kriege mehr Power.
> Die Fritz Box 7170 hatte ich 10 Jahre in Gebrauch und läuft bis heute absolut problemlos -- kann aber eben den VDSL Standard nicht und daher wird sie getauscht.
> Und die neue 7490 wird sicher auch 10 Jahre laufen oder je nach dem, was irgendwann mit einem neuen Standard aufschlägt. Das weiß man ja nie.



Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch vorher Flächendeckend Glasfaser bis ans Haus. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.  Aber erst mal Glückwunsch zu mehr Power.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

Solange bis es nicht mehr geht ( defekt ).


----------



## Andregee (19. März 2017)

Dann wirds aber brenzlig [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (19. März 2017)

Meine Fritz Box 7390 läuft schon seit 7Jahren 24/7 ohne ein Problem,
und wird es wenn sie nicht kaputt geht auch noch eine weile weiter machen.

Avm bietet selbst für dieses alte Modell noch regelmäßige Updates an, was ich sehr gut finde, daran könnten sich andere Hersteller mal eine Dicke Scheibe dran abschneiden.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> (einer meiner Freunde ist Brandschutzbeauftragter)



Je "qualifizierter" manche Leute sind desto weniger haben die Ahnung  Ich hoffe doch schwer du ersetzt auch Fernseher, Telefon, Kühlschrank, Tiefkühler, alle Lampen etc. mit Trafos, etc. auch alles nach 2 Jahren.
Und vergiss bloss nicht, nach 4 Jahren alle Schalter, Klammen, Kabel, etc. in der Wohnung auszutauschen... es könnte ja mal was passieren...  

Meine Elektronik rennt so lange wie sie funktioniert.... Ablaufdatum is nen absoluter Blödsinn...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. März 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Je "qualifizierter" manche Leute sind desto weniger haben die Ahnung  Ich hoffe doch schwer du ersetzt auch Fernseher, Telefon, Kühlschrank, Tiefkühler, alle Lampen etc. mit Trafos, etc. auch alles nach 2 Jahren.
> Und vergiss bloss nicht, nach 4 Jahren alle Schalter, Klammen, Kabel, etc. in der Wohnung auszutauschen... es könnte ja mal was passieren...



Nicht zu vergessen, immer schön alle 4 Monate die Testtaste aller FI-Schalter drücken und auf Funktion prüfen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber brenzlig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum ^^ ?


----------



## fotoman (19. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch vorher Flächendeckend Glasfaser bis ans Haus. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.  Aber erst mal Glückwunsch zu mehr Power.


Selbst bei Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung hast Du in der eigenen Wohnung einen entsprechenden Umsetzer und einen Router. Mal sehen, ob den mein Anbieter auch in zwei Jahren schon austauschen will.



Bartolas schrieb:


> Wir haben uns vor ein paar Tagen über  Brandschutz unterhalten (einer meiner Freunde ist  Brandschutzbeauftragter) der war der Meinung man müsse die Dinger alle 2  Jahre wegwerfen


Und welche plausibele Erklärung haben sie dafür  geliefert? Die Chips werden noch nicht einmal so warm, dass man sie  irgendwie aktiv kühlen muss. Und wenn das Netzteil etwas taugt, dann  gilt dies dafür genauso. Da ist es auch egal, ob das Gehäuse des Routers  mit einer Staubschicht bedeckt ist oder nicht.

Wenn es dieses  Problem real geben würde, dann müsste wohl jeder DSL- und Kabelanbieter  seine Modems/Router schon aus Eigeninteresse regelmäßig austauschen. Tut  er aber nicht und von abgefackelten Wohnungen auf Grund von  durchgebrannten Routern oder Modems habe ich noch nie etwas gelesen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. März 2017)

Naja, wenn ein Intel in seinem Router werkelt, würde ich den ebenfalls schnellstens entsorgen


----------



## Hitcher82 (19. März 2017)

Na wegwerfen finde ich doch etwas übertrieben aber ich wechsel in der Regel auch in gewissen Abständen zu Vertragsabschlüssen bzw. Verlängerungen die Hardware. Das sind neben dem Router dann das Handy und der Sky Receiver. Die gebrauchten Sachen landen dann auf Ebay (Kleinanzeigen). Und da ich alles gut behandel ohne Gebrauchsspuren bekommt man noch nen guten Preis dafür 
Ich habe aber auch schon nen Gerätewechsel ausgeschlagen wenn es mir nicht besser gefallen hat als mein aktuelles.


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. März 2017)

Bevor ihr euch alle darüber lustig macht, so dumm ist das gar nicht.
Stichwort Sicherheit.

Man liest immer wieder, dass die ganzen 0815-Router wie ein schweizer Käse durchlöchert sind mit Sicherheitslücken. Z.B. demletzt irgendein (sinnloser) offener Port für "Remote Support" (?), über den sich jeder Dritte einloggen konnte.
Man sollte es halt nicht pauschalisieren, z.B. so wie der TE "alle 2 Jahre". Aber 10+ Jahre würde ich einen Router auf gar keinen Fall verwenden wollen. Es sei denn man kümmert sich selbst darum z.B. mit DD-WRT, OpenWRT, etc pp.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2017)

Man sollte sie so oft wie möglich wechslen und idealerweise abstellen, wenn man da Haus verlässt:
Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, findet man so etwa recht häufig. Ist wie mit PC-Netzteilen:
DSL Modem EXPLODIERT vor laufender Kamera  Teil 2 - YouTube


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sollte sie so oft wie möglich wechslen und idealerweise abstellen, wenn man da Haus verlässt:
> Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, findet man so etwa recht häufig. Ist wie mit PC-Netzteilen:
> DSL Modem EXPLODIERT vor laufender Kamera  Teil 2 - YouTube



Wenn ein wenig recherchiert, trollt man auch keine Foren mit Schwachsinn zu. 

Das ist nen Splitter und kein Modem! Wie soll denn nen passives Element explodieren, ohne Manipulation? In den ganzen Jahren ist mir noch nie ein explodierter Splitter untergekommen, außer nach einem Blitzschlag. Dann fliegt das Teil halt auseinander und das war es dann auch.


----------



## Leckrer (19. März 2017)

Ich nutze sie so lange wie es geht und dann finde ich einen anderen Verwendungszweck für sie.

In meinem Heimnetzwerk laufen alleine 3 Router parallel. Insgesamt besitze ich z.B. 3 alte DLink Dir 615 Router, die alle mit DD-WRT irgendwelchen Kleinkram erledigen. Einer läuft als Repeater für die PlayStation und den Raspberry Pi, einer läuft als Mini-VPN-Server und ein weiterer läuft in meiner Zweitwohnung als Repeater.

Irgendwas kann man mit den Teilen immer anstellen. Wegwerfen auf keinen Fall. Hauptsache DD-WRT oder OpenWRT lässt sich flashen - dann kann man immer irgendwas basteln


----------



## Bartolas (19. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sollte sie so oft wie möglich wechslen und idealerweise abstellen, wenn man da Haus verlässt:
> Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, findet man so etwa recht häufig. Ist wie mit PC-Netzteilen:
> DSL Modem EXPLODIERT vor laufender Kamera  Teil 2 - YouTube



Gut das Oma hier nicht mit liest wir haben ihr gerade in Mühevoller Kleinarbeit erklärt dass ihr Telefon nicht mehr geht wenn sie jeden Abend das Modem rauszieht  .


----------



## -Chefkoch- (19. März 2017)

Ich nutze meinen Router bis er kaputt geht oder er Features nicht unterstützt die ich gerne haben möchte.

Mir würde sonst kein plausibler Grund einfallen der für einen Wechsel spricht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Gut das Oma hier nicht mit liest wir haben ihr gerade in Mühevoller Kleinarbeit erklärt dass ihr Telefon nicht mehr geht wenn sie jeden Abend das Modem rauszieht  .


Die alte Nachkriegsgeneration war noch sehr sparsam. Auch ein paar Watt eines Routers sind Grund, das Geräte abzuschalten. Das war auch die erste Frage meines Vaters mit sienem neuen IP-Telefon. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Brandes geht gegen null, die Folgen sind aber, je nach Ort, erheblich. Wenn ich länge weg fahre, schalte ich natürlich das Gerät aus. Brennende Kühlschränke und Fernseher sind aber viel mehr eine Gefahr. Wirklich relevant ist es aber alles nicht, im Einzelfall aber sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

So lange ich die Entscheidungsgewalt habe kaufe ich lieber einen Router und nutze den dafür so lange es geht, und nebenbei kommt mir außer der Fritz Box nix mehr ins Haus


----------



## LukasGregor (19. März 2017)

Brandschutzbeauftragter...heißt nicht viel - Bei den Tagungen zeigen sie manchmal welches "Risiko" von diesen Geräten ausgeht .... nur das alter ist hier nicht der alleinige Faktor, soweit ich weiß empfehlen die Experten dann immer: Ausschalten, wenn man nicht zuhause ist. - nur seien wir uns ehrlich, wer macht das??

Nach der Logik tauscht du alle deine Geräte ständig aus?? - aber vlt. sind die komplett neuen Geräte noch gefährlicher und da kommt man erst nach ein paar Wochen drauf?? - Nein aber ernsthaft, selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen   

Ich würde die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen.Verwend den Router solang er funktioniert...


----------



## P2063 (22. März 2017)

bis einer der folgenden Fälle eintritt:

- er geht kaputt
- wechsel von Provider, Übertragungsmedium oder auf eine höhere Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit machen es nötig
- ich möchte ein Feature nutzen, das der aktuelle nicht unterstützt


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2017)

Solange, wie er alle Features unterstützt die ich brauche und keine technischen Macken zeigt. 
Das Kabelmodem, welches meine Eltern noch aus dem 1000er-Vertrag hatten und dementsprechend aus dem Jahr 2001 oder so stammen dürfte, war noch bis 2013 oder so im Einsatz... 

Wer alle zwei Jahre aus irgendwelchen dahergezogenen Gründen seine Geräte austauscht, produziert nur unnötigen Elektromüll. Sicher ist das Defektrisiko mit zunehmenden Alter höher, aber damit die Geräte einem eben nicht die Bude abfackeln, gibt es die ganzen Sicherheitsvorschriften, Hinweise und meist auch Schutzeinrichtungen. Einer meiner dLAN-Adapter ist übrigens nach nicht mal 2 Jahren (  ) einfach durchgeschmort - und das hab ich auch nur gemerkt, weil das Teil nicht mehr anging... Wenn man nicht gerade die Nase drangehalten hat, hat man davon nicht mal was gemerkt.

Für praktisch alle Geräte im Haushalt außer Kühlschrank, Herd, Waschmaschine und dem Fernseher sind bei mir aber auch Schaltleisten im Einsatz. Das ist aber nicht die Regel und oh wunder - die Wohnungen fackeln seltenst wegen defekten Elektrogeräten ab. Meist eher, weil irgendwo ein Gasherd explodiert oder das Kind mitm Feuerzeug gespielt hat...

Muss halt jeder sehen wie er will - ich würde z.B. niemals in einer Wohnung oder einem Haus leben, das mit Gas versorgt wird.


----------



## taks (22. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Da missverstehen wir uns aber etwas. Wir haben uns vor ein paar Tagen über Brandschutz unterhalten (einer meiner Freunde ist Brandschutzbeauftragter) der war der Meinung man müsse die Dinger alle 2 Jahre wegwerfen. Ich hatte das bis dahin noch nie unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrachtet erneuere die Dinger aber Tatsächlich bei der VVL jedes mal. Die Meisten am Tisch machten das so wie hier auch und nutzen die Dinger sehr lange. Trollen will ich wirklich niemanden ich bin einfach nur Neugierig wie Lange andere Menschen einen Router nutzen.



Das Alter der Geräte sollte kein Problem sein. 
Jedoch stecken erschreckend viele Leute ihre Modems/Router in eine Schublade oder Box und wundern sich dann wieso die Dinger dann anfangen zu schmelzen


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Da missverstehen wir uns aber etwas. Wir haben uns vor ein paar Tagen über Brandschutz unterhalten (einer meiner Freunde ist Brandschutzbeauftragter) der war der Meinung man müsse die Dinger alle 2 Jahre wegwerfen. Ich hatte das bis dahin noch nie unter dem Gesichtspunkt betrachtet erneuere die Dinger aber Tatsächlich bei der VVL jedes mal. Die Meisten am Tisch machten das so wie hier auch und nutzen die Dinger sehr lange. Trollen will ich wirklich niemanden ich bin einfach nur Neugierig wie Lange andere Menschen einen Router nutzen.



Na ja, Brandschutzbeauftragte sind ja keine Experten, sondern einfach nur Leute, die von Leuten, die keine Ahnung von dem Thema, damit beauftragt worden.
Von daher ist er alles andere als ein "Fachmann" und kann daher überhaupt keine qualifizierten Aussagen treffen.
Außerdem würde ich mich mal sehr interessieren, wie er das begründet hat, denn einfach was erzählen kann jeder, begründen, argumentieren, wieso das so ist, das ist entscheidend.



Bartolas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch vorher Flächendeckend Glasfaser bis ans Haus. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.  Aber erst mal Glückwunsch zu mehr Power.



Danke. Inzwischen habe ich die neue Fritz Box am Laufen und es kommen 70Mbits durch die Leitung. Super. 



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euch alle darüber lustig macht, so dumm ist das gar nicht.
> Stichwort Sicherheit.
> 
> Man liest immer wieder, dass die ganzen 0815-Router wie ein schweizer Käse durchlöchert sind mit Sicherheitslücken. Z.B. demletzt irgendein (sinnloser) offener Port für "Remote Support" (?), über den sich jeder Dritte einloggen konnte.
> Man sollte es halt nicht pauschalisieren, z.B. so wie der TE "alle 2 Jahre". Aber 10+ Jahre würde ich einen Router auf gar keinen Fall verwenden wollen. Es sei denn man kümmert sich selbst darum z.B. mit DD-WRT, OpenWRT, etc pp.



Und was hat das mit Brandschutz zu tun?
Selbst alte Fritz Boxen bekommen immer noch Firmware Updates. Da kannst du eigentlich nicht meckern.


----------



## T-Drive (22. März 2017)

Was "läuft" denn eigentlich inner Fritze ?

Ich hab sogar schonmal das Gehäuse geöffnet, und da ist nichts und niemand drin rumgelaufen.  Weggelaufen ist sie auch nicht als ich ihr an die Wäsche ging.

Bevor sowas brennt, fackelt vorher jeder Toaster oder Föhn ab, den ja so mancher Experte auch ständig am Stromnetz hängen lässt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. März 2017)

Wenn es brandschutztechnisch notwendig wäre, sämtliche Elektrogeräte nach zwei Jahren zu tauschen, dann würden A) pausenlos Wohnungen deswegen abbrennen oder B) 99% aller Bürger auf der Straße leben, weil es sich keiner auf dauer leisten kann.

Und aktuell muss ein Router nicht sein. Der limitierende Faktor ist in den allermeisten Fällen der Internetanschluss. Wenn ich da einen Modem-Router dranklemme, der mir Intern 10G geben würde, dann hab ich davon auch keinen Vorteil.

Wer trotzdem seinen Router immer aktualisieren will, der sollte eh besser ein dediziertes Modem verwenden und sich nen reinen Router ohne Modem anschaffen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Brandschutz zu tun?
> Selbst alte Fritz Boxen bekommen immer noch Firmware Updates. Da kannst du eigentlich nicht meckern.



Keine Ahnung, ich habe nie etwas von Brandschutz gesagt 

Bzgl. Updates mag ja Fritz recht löblich sein, andere Hersteller sind das aber nicht.
Wenn ich da an meinen alten, ausrangierten D-Link von 2007 denke... da hat man fast schon eine Garantie, dass dort jede Menge Sicherheitslücken drin sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

Wenn die Firewall durchbrennt?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Wir haben uns vor ein paar Tagen über Brandschutz unterhalten (einer meiner Freunde ist Brandschutzbeauftragter) der war der Meinung man müsse die Dinger alle 2 Jahre wegwerfen.



Ich bin Arbeits- und Brandschutzbeauftragter bei uns in der Firma. Kannst du dich noch erinnern auf welche Vorschrift er sich berufen hat, das würde mich echt... Achtung Wortspiel... brennend interessieren?!


----------



## fotoman (22. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, findet man so etwa recht häufig. Ist wie mit PC-Netzteilen:


Na dann passt es doch. Ist mir und meinen Bekannten noch nie passiert. Es sind zwar schon einige Netzteile ausgefallen, aber die waren dann halt einfach defekt und haben den PC dabei nicht in Brand gesteckt.



taks schrieb:


> Jedoch stecken erschreckend viele Leute ihre  Modems/Router in eine Schublade oder Box und wundern sich dann wieso die  Dinger dann anfangen zu schmelzen


Schade, dass mein Linksys  WRT54G keinen Temperatürfühler hat. Aber die WLan-Antennen wollte ich sowieso nicht in der Schublade verstecken.

Wer haftet eigentlich, wenn  der Telekom-Techniker den Speedport bei mir in den entsprechenden,  unklimatisierten Anschlussschrank einbaut? Bei meinem in den  Schrank gestellten PC wäre ich selber verantwortlich gewesen, aber selbst das haben Netzteil und HDD problemlos fast zwei Jahre überlebt.


----------



## mazzilla (23. März 2017)

Der Router wird erst gewechselt wenn er den Geist aufgibt?
Mein alter billig Dlink hat locker 6 Jahre durchgehalten


----------



## Bartolas (25. März 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich bin Arbeits- und Brandschutzbeauftragter bei uns in der Firma. Kannst du dich noch erinnern auf welche Vorschrift er sich berufen hat, das würde mich echt... Achtung Wortspiel... brennend interessieren?!



Auf gar keine er hat nur gesagt, das er dass in jeder Schulung sagt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. März 2017)

Gut... denn es gibt auch keine Vorschrift die besagt das man elektrotechnische Verbraucher nach zwei Jahren prophylaktisch zu entsorgen hat die 24/7 am Stromnetz sind! 

Auf welche persönliche Meinung fußt somit seine völlig unnötige Empfehlung der du so glorreich folgst? Muss dich ja mächtig verängstigt haben... weil du alle zwei Jahre Geld wegschmeißt das du genauso gut dem VBBD e.V. spenden könntest, wenn dir Brandschutz so wichtig ist.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Auf gar keine er hat nur gesagt, das er dass in jeder Schulung sagt.



Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn, wenn er das den Teilnehmern der Schulung weismachen will. Was soll denn nach 2 Jahren passieren, das nicht auch nach 1,8 Jahren passieren könnte? Wenn es danach geht, dann wohnt man am Besten in einer Höhle ohne Strom und fließend Wasser. Da kann dann auch nichts abbrennen oder überflutet werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

> Da kann dann auch nichts abbrennen oder überflutet werden.


Doch, die nächste Sintflut oder die Polkappen schmelzen noch schneller oder überall gehen alle Vulkane hoch und deine Höhlendecke könnte auf das Niveau des Kellerfundamentes sinken wenn der große Weißhaarige die Erdkugel durchschüttelt.

Der Router ist ja kein Gaming PC wo sich alle Nase ein Update lohnt  oder weiße Ware wo sich die Stromkosten schnell wieder einspielen und Defekte treten zu jeder Zeit auf aber spektakuläres habe ich darüber quasi nie gehört


----------



## JoinRise (25. März 2017)

Ich nutze die Dinger solange wie sie Funktionieren und meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen  , aber auf die Idee zukommen Geräte nach 2 Jahren Dauerbetrieb weg zuwerfen bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> .... Was soll denn nach 2 Jahren passieren, das nicht auch nach 1,8 Jahren passieren könnte? ...


Lies Dir einfach diesen Artikel durch
Ausfallverteilung – Wikipedia

Warum heißt es, "Menschen die 70 werden, werden auch 80"
und warum heißt es nicht, "Menschen die 80 werden, werden auch 90"
Denk mal drüber nach.

Wo die sinnvoll Grenznutzungsdauer von Routern liegt, kann ich nicht
sagen. Geräte, die ständig, auch in Abwesenheit, laufen, sollten aber
besonderes Augenmerk verdienen. 

Ein Router kostet 30,-€, ein Wohnungsbrand ist ärgerlicher.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2017)

Eben, wo eine "Grenznutzungsdauer" liegt, kann man nicht sagen. Insofern ist es unsinnig, diese Geräte, wie im konkreten Beispiel, quasi auf Verdacht, nach 2 Jahren zu tauschen. Und auch ein nagelneues elektrisches Gerät kann für einen Brand sorgen. Wenn Du danach gehst, sollte man wie gesagt besser komplett auf Elektrizität verzichten.


----------



## JoinRise (25. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir einfach diesen Artikel durch
> Ausfallverteilung – Wikipedia
> 
> Warum heißt es, "Menschen die 70 werden, werden auch 80"
> ...



Ernsthaft ? Ein Kühlschrank z.b läuft auf 24/7 und dort kommt niemand auf die Idee den nach 2 Jahren wegzuwerfen. Und einen guten Router für 30 Euro will ich sehen


----------



## fotoman (25. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> oder weiße Ware wo sich die Stromkosten schnell wieder einspielen


Da braucht man aber auch bedeutend mehr wie zwei Jahre, und zwar sehr bedeutend. Selbst, wenn man ganz egoistisch nur die eigenen Stromkosten und nicht auch noch den Ressourcenverbrauch für die Herstellung des neuen und die fachgerechte Entsorgung des alten Gerätes mit einrechnet. Den Transport und vieleicht sogar noch die eigene Fahrt zum Elektrohändler darf man auch nicht vergessen. Will/kann ich nicht vor Ort oder über das Internet kaufen, kommen nur dafür ganz schnell die Strom-Mehrkosten des Altgerätes für ein paar Monate Nutzung zusammen.

Da könnte man auch beim Router glatt die Stromkosten als Grund für den Austausch von Altgeräten anbringen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo die sinnvoll Grenznutzungsdauer von Routern liegt, kann ich nicht
> sagen. Geräte, die ständig, auch in Abwesenheit, laufen, sollten aber
> besonderes Augenmerk verdienen.


Wir reden doch wohl von reiner  Privatnutzung, wo ein einfacher Ausfall, selbst Samstags Abends, zwar  ärgerlich, aber nicht existenzbedrohend ist. Dann hat man halt mal zwei  Tage kein Internet und mit noch mehr Pech sogar zwei Tage kein Fernsehen  und/oder Telefon.

Eine Statistik über abgebrannte Elektrogeräte (insb. Kleingeräte wie Router) habe ich noch keine gesehen. Wäre das so häufig, dann müsste die Versicherungswirtschaft sowas haben und die Herstseller würden diese mit Freude für ihr Marketing nutzen.

Dein Link sagt etwas über Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, aber nichts über die Brandwahrscheinlichkeit aus.

Meine Sammlung an Kabelmodem, Router, GBit Switch und USB-Hub wird  jedefnals seit Jahren (meist seit Mitte 2010) nur regelmäßig  abgestaubt, das war es dann. Ab und zu kommt mal ein Netzwerkkabel dazu,  das angesteckt wird. Bis zum ersten Wohnungsbrand, der dadurch  verursacht wird, bleibt das auch so.

Für mich ist ein Brand im  Schlafzimmer (günstiger LED-Wecker oder Netzteil des Tablets, das als WLan-Wecker dient) schon wahrscheinlicher. Aber auch da  halte ich das für so extremst unwahrscheinlich, dass ich erst mal Geld  in Originalakkus für meine DSLR investiere (anstatt billige Noname-Akkus  mit genauso billigem Nonae-Ladegerät) wie in den Austausch aller  elektronischen Geräte alle zwei Jahre vor deren Defekt oder Unnutzbarkeit.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. März 2017)

Brandschutzbeauftrahter? Er hat KEINE Ahnung und sollte seinen Beruf überdenken mit solchen schwachsinnigen Äußerungen.  Ein Router muss nicht alle 2 Jahre gewechselt werden. Hat er Vertragspartner das er von einem Hersteller Geld bekommt wenn er Leute dazu bringt alle 2 Jahre neu zu kaufen ? Bitte erzähl nicht solch ein Mist.  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein brandschutzbeauftragter der Ahnung hat sowas  anprangert , der schaut ganz klar auf ganz andere Dinge und nicht auf einen blöden Router. 
Dann wird ein Video reingestellt mit einem manipulierten Splitter, super Leistung  . Und man erzählt im Video das wäre ein Modem.  Die Leute für so bescheuert halten, also ehrlich. Ich habe noch nie einen Splitter gesehen der hochgegangen ist aus dem nichts.  Einzig wenn ein Blitz durchgeht kanns passieren das die dicke backen machen .
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man es sein lassen sich zu äussern und dumme Videos zu teilen. Gilt auch für deinen brandschutzbeauftragten, sollte auch besser den Mund halten bei Dingen wo er offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. März 2017)

Du hast mit Verlaub aber auch von einer Sache keine Ahnung, nämlich von der Sache Brandschutzbeauftragter! 

Brandschutzbeauftragter ist keine Berufsbezeichnung... somit also kein Beruf! Ein Brandschutzbeauftragter hat in einem Betrieb die Aufgabe sicherzustellen, das Vorschriften zu Brandschutz eingehalten werden und dieser kann von Beruf sogar Friseur oder Diplomingenieur für Elektrotechnik sein. Das wird man in dem der Chef sagt... du wirst das und am Montag nächste Woche beginnt der Lehrgang. 

Leider muss ich dir (als Arbeits- und Brandschutzbeauftragter in meiner Firma) sagen das alle elektrotechnische Geräte in einem Betrieb zum Brandschutz gehören. Ja... auch ein Router (Hat einen Stromanschluss oder nicht?) sogar die Kaffeemaschine und der Wasserkocher im Pausenraum. 

Das mein "Kollege" da Blödsinn erzählt ist natürlich deutlich, aber da gibt es noch mehr Menschen, denn auch in deiner Umgebung gibt es genug davon, wenn du ihnen gegenüber genauso reagierst wie in deinem Post ... solltest du dich nicht wundern das dein Gegenüber mal mit einer nonverbalen Reaktion auf dich zukommt. Hier kann dir das natürlich nicht passieren... hast du ein Glück.


----------

